# Winter 2011



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sorry to inform you all that winter of 2011 / 2012 will be extremely harsh. 

I have studied animal behavior for years, and this afternoon I saw my second flock of Canadian Geese heading towards the south in their normal V-formation. What that tells me that they are starting their annual migration and I have never (EVER) noticed the geese heading south this early in the season. Normally they don't start heading out till food starts to get a little more scarce which is at the end of August / beginning of September. They are almost a month early! :gaah:

I'll be speeding-up my winter preparations to have them done by the end of September instead of what I normally have done by the end of October ... 


:soapbox2:


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

I wish I hadn't heard that.  I am so far behind in my preps for winter it's not funny. My daughter and her family moved in with me in May and I still haven't got organized yet from that. Better get myself in gear fast.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I am sorry to inform you all that winter of 2011 / 2012 will be extremely harsh.


I had to check it out after reading that. According to the Farmer's Almanac Winter Outlook, it's going to be cold and very snowy here in Illinois for the upcoming winter.  I'll have to buy more cans of propane for my heater while they're still easily available.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been scrambling to fill the wood shed to make sure I have enough for a couple years.



Elinor0987 said:


> I'll have to buy more cans of propane for my heater while they're still easily available.


What size tanks are you using? Costco has 100# tanks for $89. Filling is running about $75.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I live in the southern fly way (Louisiana). been noticing the aminals running around more. squirrels burying and re burying nuts. wonder what in stroe for our area? we had such a long hot hot summer.... by the ways I know it will be a cold winter for us.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Leaves on the underbrush are already turning yellow here.

Naekid, I think you're just trying to send harsh weather down here this winter as payback for the snow we went you from Montana last winter! 

Anyone hear what the Indians are saying? I heard they have a new chief this year, and the men came to him and asked him if it was going to be a hard winter this year. He told them he would consult with the spirits of the elders, and they should go cut firewood while they wait.

After they left he called up the National Weather service and asked them if it was going to be a hard winter. The answer was "probably". When the men came back with their loads of firewood he told them the spirits of the elders said it was going to be a hard winter, so they should go cut more firewood.

While they were gone he called the weather service again and asked them if they were sure that is was going to be a hard winter. They told him "yes, we're sure. It's going to be a hard winter". When the men once again returned he told them to go cut more firewood.

Once more the chief called the weather service and asked them how they knew it was going to be a hard winter. The answer was "Because the indians are cutting firewood like crazy!"

I guess we'll lay in extra firewood this year.

(_I saw this joke in Reader's Digest and Backwoods Home Magazine._)


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

But.... but.... "Global Warming!"...... "Carbon Offsets!" ....... Uncle Algore says we are supposed to be HOT.....! Help, Uncle Al! 


Hehehehe..... I guess the critters didn't get the memo. They know better than Man what to do, and when to do it!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That would be bad news for most Americans in the north if the collapse happens between now and spring.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Makes me glad I heat with wood. I still need electric to run the outdoor wood furnace, but I'm not tied into buying extra oil!


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

bczoom said:


> What size tanks are you using?


The heater uses the small 16.4 oz cans but came with a hose so that it could be hooked up to a 20 lb can. I haven't used it yet and normally use the electric oil-filled heaters (the ones that look like radiators) to heat this place. I bought it last year right before the snowstorm hit because we were facing the possibility of losing power here. I only have 14 of the cans and it was a challenge having to look for them all over town at that time of the year. I'm trying to get enough of the propane cans to last at least a week. That should be enough for a temporary power outage without having to modify a charcoal grill and possibly making myself eligible for a Darwin award.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Nature speaks ...

but most folks don't take the time to listen ...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Naekid, we have noticed a change in the goose population and behavior around here, confirming your statement. Sail


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

While some poo-poo global warming as a "NON-event" I can say that the Canadian Geese used to fly south for the winters in huge flocks that would wake you up at night with the noise.. in the past 15 or so years they no longer do that-they stay here year round. The lakes don't all freeze over unless we have a good cold spell-I used to go ice skating for Christmas I haven't seen a frozen lake in December in quite awhile. My gardening season has also become about 2 to 3 weeks longer-starts earlier in the spring and lasts longer into the fall... The weather has also become more and more "unstable" with stronger spring and summer storms and more snow than what we used to have.
Several studies on what would happen if the world starts warming up show that the first years will not become the huge "everything's becoming tropical" that global warming suggest but that the warmer temps will cause much weather pattern upheaval and a worsening of storms... Much more extremes in temperature swings.etc... While I don't think we as a people are totally at fault in creating it-mother nature has always had warm spells and cold spells, I sure think that we might be speeding it along.
There are also schools of thought that think once enuf ice melts it will slow the deep ocean currents(caused by the forming ice leaving the salt behind and the colder heavier salt laden water sinking forms the deep ocean currents) which in turn will change the gulf stream currents that, at the moment, keep the UK and northern EU warmer in the winter. It will then change how warm or cold the land masses will be in the winter.. They even suggest that this will ultimately trigger a small ice age. :dunno:
You never know-our Mother might decide we are fleas and get rid of us altogether!  All it would take is a good super volcano.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I noticed that the leaves on my pumpkins look like they have been frosted, whatever happened to hot August nights? As far as that goes, I don't think that we have had a warm night yet this summer, or last summer too. The garden didn't do as well as I had hoped it would, everything is just behind and I don't think it is going to get caught up either. The carrots, beets and onions did well anyhow, oh and the weeds of course, oh well.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Elinor0987 said:


> The heater uses the small 16.4 oz cans but came with a hose so that it could be hooked up to a 20 lb can.


Those little cans are expensive for what you get. They're probably 4-5 times more expensive then using a 20# tank.

Since you already have a bunch, you may want to consider getting a refill adapter which refills those little cans from a 20# (or larger) tank.
Amazon.com: Mr. Heater F276172 1-Pound Disposable Propane Tank Refill Adapter: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Homegrowngirl said:


> I noticed that the leaves on my pumpkins look like they have been frosted, whatever happened to hot August nights? As far as that goes, I don't think that we have had a warm night yet this summer, or last summer too. The garden didn't do as well as I had hoped it would, everything is just behind and I don't think it is going to get caught up either. The carrots, beets and onions did well anyhow, oh and the weeds of course, oh well.


I would say that were you live and the time of year it is you probably got a good dose of "powdery mildew" on your pumpkins.. very common even here for the pumpkins and cucumbers and squashes.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Nature speaks ...
> 
> but most folks don't take the time to listen ...


:2thumb: I agree, Andi.

When I was cutting the grass last week, I noticed the squirrels were already cutting pine cones up for the seeds. This doesn't usually happen around here until early September.

Tim


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

timely topic. we have some maples around up here already beginning to show color. the horse chestnut trees are already turned to fall colors.
I can tell my garden is feeling it as things are ripening fast all of a sudden.
interesting times.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

NaeKid, I saw your geese this morning in NW Georgia. I had a resounding round of "WTF?!" as they flew over head. While we do have a large population of "golf course" geese which reside here year-round, these geese were flying over downtown Atlanta. Golf course geese don't do that. Definitely something screwy going on. The squirrels are also acting, well, squirrelly too.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Haven't seen geese around the homestead. Probably because they re-routed them a few years back due to flight patterns coming out of the airport.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to know that my geese are buggin' out, but, come huntin' season when I am allowed to put a few into my freezer, they may all be gone by then ...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Good to know that my geese are buggin' out, but, come huntin' season when I am allowed to put a few into my freezer, they may all be gone by then ...


Maybe our Southern neighbors can fax some of them back to you.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Nah, bc, we'll just go out in the yard and shoo them back over the border! But you'll owe us a goose dinner!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Man! Looks like I'm stacking wood this weekend. It's already getting stupid cold at night in Central PA. Summer isn't over yet mother nature!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Hubby was up in the woods two days ago, getting firewood. I reminded him that his friend told him to have two years supply on hand. He's left a nice stack on the deck for me to use if it gets cold before he returns from California in 6-8 weeks.

I'm also working on setting up a PVC pipe frame to cover the tomatoes. I'l be able to put frost cloth over it. I sew the edges, making a seam, slide the pvc in it, and fold it back. As soon as there is word about a frost, I can just pull the frost cloth up, over the tomatoes. I'm not expecting the green tomatoes to get ripe, again this year....sigh.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> I'm not expecting the green tomatoes to get ripe, again this year....sigh.


How to Ripen Green Tomatoes - Planet Green <---Here's tips on how to ripen your tomatoes inside.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

We have geese that normally live on the river down the hill and fly over every night about now--but just a minute ago this huge loud sound like several helicopters were coming very low--run outside to see one of the big military twin-rotor babies going over probably just about 50feet higher than the trees! So loud you felt it more than heard it! Never saw one of them other than near the Grayling base or at the air shows.. Kinda scary! Kinda exciting! I'm such a dork! lol

Oh and another trick to getting your tomatoes to ripen on the vine is to go out about now in our area and start clipping the top 5 to 6 inches off the top of your tomato plants and to pinch any more flowers that are coming on.. they will not grow big enuf anyways. It will make the plant think it is time to ripen the seeds. Thus ripe tomatoes. I have even gone as far as to pick the smallest tomatoes on the ends of the bunches. but not always. I am gonna try to make green tomato ketchup this year so don't mind a few tiny ones.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting.
I was in WV last weekend on the Potomac river, and we saw tons, and I mean tons of geese all flying north. Yes, north.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> Interesting.
> I was in WV last weekend on the Potomac river, and we saw tons, and I mean tons of geese all flying north. Yes, north.


Must be a goose party going on somewhere in the middle. :beercheer:


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree here, I didn't read the entire thread, but I too feel this is going to be a harsh Winter. I live out in the country in Eastern Ontario, Canada and been watching the wild animals, including the plants, the trees and things are preparing already. The birds that gathers for their "Discussion" is increasing as well, they are getting ready to heading South early. 

That's my two cents worth right now, time to finish reading the rest of this thread! LOL Leave it to me to do that!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Will have all of our winter preps finished by the 1st of October.

Here is a feature from the Farmer's Almanac:

_20 Signs of a Hard Winter
by Peter Geiger | Tuesday, August 26th, 2008 | From: Farmers' Almanac Blog

Technorati Tags:
Signs of Nature, Harsh Winter, Woollybear Caterpillars, Acorns

Ok, the Farmers' Almanac prediction for a Numbingly Cold winter is out, but what are the real experts saying? A wonderful friend of Ray Geiger, ( Cleveland weather guru - Dick Goddard) put together a laundry list of "signs" of nature. We featured these in the 1978 edition and it is still relevant today. here are the 20 Signs of A Hard Winter.

Thicker than normal corn husks
Woodpeckers sharing a tree
Early arrival of the Snowy owl
Early departure of geese and ducks
Early migration of the Monarch butterfly
Thick hair on the nape (back) of the cow's neck
Heavy and numerous fogs during August
Raccoons with thick tails and bright bands
Mice eating ravenously into the home
Early arrival of crickets on the hearth
Spiders spinning larger than usual webs and entering the house in great numbers

Pigs gathering sticks
Insects marching a bee line rather than meandering
Early seclusion of bees within the hive
Unusual abundance of acorns
Muskrats burrowing holes high on the river hank
"See how high the hornet's nest, 'twill tell how high the snow will rest"
Narrow orange band in the middle of the Woollybear caterpillar warns of heavy snow; fat

and fuzzy caterpillars presage bitter cold
The squirrel gathers nuts early to fortify against a hard winter
Frequent halos or rings around sun or moon forecast numerous snow falls.

So what signs of nature are you observing?

_


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Frugal, from that list you posted:

Around here we are having the heavy mists / fog, more than I ever remember in this area - years in fact.

We are also have some serious mouse problems both at my work and here at home. So far, I haven't found mice inside my house, but, they sure are doing a number on my garage - I have a couple large boxes of mouse-poison in my garage that the mice are enjoying.

The spiders around here will spin up a huge web in hours - I can park my Jeep in the front yard Saturday morning and by the afternoon I'll have a few webs from my wheels to my fenders, from my antenna to my windshield ... I have never seen spider activity like that before either.


As far as the rest of the list goes, I haven't been able to observe squirrles and raccoons doing their thing around here, but, I have noticed a higher population of porcupine and skunk (both alive running around and on the side of the highways dead).


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I've seen 3 flocks of geese heading south here also, cherry trees are starting to loose leaves n turn color, swallows are gone too...I think it will be a early winter too...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't worry much about the leaves changing colors this early as I have been keeping track and they start to turn this time of year, every year around here... it is due the lessening amounts of daylight.
But the spiders around here are driving me completely bonkers!! I cant vacuum the corners quick enuf and had to wash one down the drain while I was in the shower yesterday!! I don't like spiders but usually don't kill them cuz they eat the bugs in my garden but they will not live in the shower with me! icky 8 eyeballs watching me in the shower.. little perverts!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Haven't seen many of those signs around here, except for the spiders - big and huge and lots of them, very active. The squirrels also seem extra, well, squirelly.


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

It's possible, too, that the geese are being thrown off by the incredibly weak magnosphere playing havoc with their navigational instincts. Just put a compass on a windowsill in your home, and check it daily to see how much that little needle moves. We've seen as much as a 20 degree change IN ONE DAY!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

horology said:


> It's possible, too, that the geese are being thrown off by the incredibly weak magnosphere playing havoc with their navigational instincts. Just put a compass on a windowsill in your home, and check it daily to see how much that little needle moves. We've seen as much as a 20 degree change IN ONE DAY!


That is a good thought! I have also wondered if the stronger solar flares that we have been experiencing have had an effect on the magnetic fields too. That can really cause problems with migratory animals.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay I might be convinced that winter is gonna start early- my cats have just caught the second baby mouse of the day and we don't normally see them in the house till the first good hard frost! :gaah:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, LOTS of heavy thick fog here! The mice have been insane this year! I think the worst they have ever been...and bold. Spiders...I do my best to avoid them! The leaves are already changing and it is has been down right cold some days. We are keeping all of our windows shut at night because it has been so cold. 
My DH has promised me that he will gather wood this weekend!! (I think that is because I threatened him.... :nuts: )


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Going into the 40's tonight. A tad cold for August.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Emerald said:


> While some poo-poo global warming as a "NON-event" I can say that the Canadian Geese used to fly south for the winters in huge flocks that would wake you up at night with the noise.. in the past 15 or so years they no longer do that-they stay here year round. The lakes don't all freeze over unless we have a good cold spell-I used to go ice skating for Christmas I haven't seen a frozen lake in December in quite awhile. My gardening season has also become about 2 to 3 weeks longer-starts earlier in the spring and lasts longer into the fall... The weather has also become more and more "unstable" with stronger spring and summer storms and more snow than what we used to have.
> Several studies on what would happen if the world starts warming up show that the first years will not become the huge "everything's becoming tropical" that global warming suggest but that the warmer temps will cause much weather pattern upheaval and a worsening of storms... Much more extremes in temperature swings.etc... While I don't think we as a people are totally at fault in creating it-mother nature has always had warm spells and cold spells, I sure think that we might be speeding it along.
> There are also schools of thought that think once enuf ice melts it will slow the deep ocean currents(caused by the forming ice leaving the salt behind and the colder heavier salt laden water sinking forms the deep ocean currents) which in turn will change the gulf stream currents that, at the moment, keep the UK and northern EU warmer in the winter. It will then change how warm or cold the land masses will be in the winter.. They even suggest that this will ultimately trigger a small ice age. :dunno:
> You never know-our Mother might decide we are fleas and get rid of us altogether!  All it would take is a good super volcano.


Emerald nailed it. It's now called "climate change" for just this reason. The phenomenon was first noticed as rising temperatures, but upon further investigation temperatures were discovered to be rising in some areas, and the same or lower in others. But the overall temperature of the Earth is rising. The jet stream is being pushed about, which has a great influence on North American weather, creating unusual conditions and greater extremes. The Arctic is being influenced much more severely than the Antarctic, possibly because most land mass is in the north. What is really scary to think about is when (not if, when) the Arctic ice cap disappears in the summer. This will really wreak havoc on ocean currents, with unknown consequences.

If you think polar ice completely melting in the summer is a bunch of hooey... well, the oil companies don't think so. They're gearing up for shallow seabed exploration as we speak. And the Arctic rim countries (US, Canada, Finland, Russia, etc.) are fighting over rights to these shallow areas previously unclaimed because they were covered with much ice.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Anartic*



dirtgrrl said:


> Emerald nailed it. It's now called "climate change" for just this reason. The phenomenon was first noticed as rising temperatures, but upon further investigation temperatures were discovered to be rising in some areas, and the same or lower in others. But the overall temperature of the Earth is rising. The jet stream is being pushed about, which has a great influence on North American weather, creating unusual conditions and greater extremes. The Arctic is being influenced much more severely than the Antarctic, possibly because most land mass is in the north. What is really scary to think about is when (not if, when) the Arctic ice cap disappears in the summer. This will really wreak havoc on ocean currents, with unknown consequences.
> 
> If you think polar ice completely melting in the summer is a bunch of hooey... well, the oil companies don't think so. They're gearing up for shallow seabed exploration as we speak. And the Arctic rim countries (US, Canada, Finland, Russia, etc.) are fighting over rights to these shallow areas previously unclaimed because they were covered with much ice.


The Anartic polar cap is expanding !

In nature, there are no static conditions and never will be.
It is presumptious for man to think he can ever control or impact climatic conditions.

We have risen to the top as a species because we have adapted to the climatic changes not because we have controled them.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

*South Florida*

That is the only good thing about living in south Florida we have no winter maybe one or two chilly days during the winter.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2011)

I appreciate this info!!! 

Last year the talking-heads said that due to global warming we would have a mild winter. HAHAHAAAA!!!!! We had the snowiest winter since the early 1900's. (yes, I thought Al Gore should come and shovel some of that global warming outta my driveway)

I've felt the need to get prepped better than I did last summer. I didn't put up nearly enough veggies. But - not this year. My shelves are getting full.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Unless the dynosours were drilling oil and putting up factories,then manmade global warming is false.
I do worry about all the drilling for other reasons though.Who knows what the purpose of all that oil is under the earths crust.:dunno:


----------



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Unless the dynosours were drilling oil and putting up factories,then manmade global warming is false.
> I do worry about all the drilling for other reasons though.Who knows what the purpose of all that oil is under the earths crust.:dunno:


WOW! That's such a good point! It was there for forever...so it had to have a purpose. Hmmm.off to ponder that. :earthhug:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Beanie said:


> WOW! That's such a good point! It was there for forever...so it had to have a purpose. Hmmm.off to ponder that. :earthhug:


 Global warming led to global ice age that led to the death of the prehistoric age.
'Mother Earth'was a wicked old bag that wiped out all her 'family'.Froze the suckers solid.The untimate warmonger.
Just kidding I don't worship dirt anyway and only hugged a couple trees.I rather kiss a fish under the beautiful blue waters while diving.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's been a lot of deliberate fraud in regard to global warming. The climategate emails are proof of that. Here in Wisconsin we used to have milder winters ten years ago. Now we have snow on the ground from Thanksgiving to early April.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Someone once told me that if spiders have their webs up high that meant something and if they were lower to the ground that meant something. I imagine the higher ones meant colder winters. Only the critters know what's coming. 

Oh and speaking of mice, I heard from several people to get some Irish Spring soap, make some shavings and sprinkle it along the walls, etc. of your garage or motorhome; they hate it....one guy uses it all the time when he stores his motorhome for the winter; it works great.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

My holly bushes are setting another set of berries. I have never seen this occur before. Was it the unbearable heat this summer or a warning of what will come? The berries that set early on have started to ripen already. The great news is that I will have a lot of Robins around in the earliest days of spring.

Fall fishing has improved. The fish are at locations 3-4 weeks earlier than normal. My son and I just picked up 48 "jumbo" perch in a location we do not find them until early October. The fish averaged 9.8 inches for those that we kept. We also caught 70-80 that we tossed back. 

The mice seem to be worse than normal lately.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> Oh and speaking of mice, I heard from several people to get some Irish Spring soap, make some shavings and sprinkle it along the walls, etc. of your garage or motorhome; they hate it....one guy uses it all the time when he stores his motorhome for the winter; it works great.


I have heard of surrounding your garden with Irish Spring soap to keep the deer away.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Idaholady said:


> Oh and speaking of mice, I heard from several people to get some Irish Spring soap, make some shavings and sprinkle it along the walls, etc. of your garage or motorhome; they hate it....one guy uses it all the time when he stores his motorhome for the winter; it works great.


I was informed that mice hate the feeling of limestone under their feet, in fact, the lime-stone dust seems to burn their feet when they walk over it. A friend of mine decided to "landscape" his place with limestone and from that day forward, he hasn't seen a sign of a single mouse in his shop. I will probably do something similar to my place here shortly ... just need to finish a couple of projects first.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Mice HATE oil of wintergreen. Put some on a cottonball and spread it around, no more mice!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

We had some deer visit our garden so the next morning I slivered up irish spring soap, put shavings inside of netting and tied it all around the garden. Not 1 deer has been back.......hmmm. I also prayed that they stay out of the garden. All I can say is: no more deer!!:congrat:


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I am sorry to inform you all that winter of 2011 / 2012 will be extremely harsh.
> 
> I have studied animal behavior for years, and this afternoon I saw my second flock of Canadian Geese heading towards the south in their normal V-formation. What that tells me that they are starting their annual migration and I have never (EVER) noticed the geese heading south this early in the season. Normally they don't start heading out till food starts to get a little more scarce which is at the end of August / beginning of September. They are almost a month early! :gaah:
> 
> ...


I have seen those same geese flying over my house near Louisiana. So they are making it all the way down here, and you are right, it is very very early. Maybe two months early. Must be something going on. I am around here most of the day, so I get to notice those things. Lots of geese.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

central Louisiana here and I am seeing. birds heading south too. what appears different to me is that they seem to be in smaller groups than what I have seen in the past.


----------



## Irishjaeger (Aug 18, 2011)

I also believe its going to be a rough winter.  While I don't really study animal behavior, I have been reading about and watching weather patterns and I also have noticed the geese headed south earlier than normal. Thankfully we're pretty set for winter.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Temps are lower than what has become the norm here for this time of year. I bet it has been 10 yrs. since I had to wear a light jacket at night this time of year (but I'm loving it  ). It will be nice to go to the county fair this year and not sweat while walking around. :congrat: Also be nice not to work up a sweat during hunting season either.  

Tim


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The Medieval Warm Period was actually warmer than the temperatures we have now. It was so warm that they were producing fine wine in England much to the chagrin of the King of France.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kejmack said:


> The Medieval Warm Period was actually warmer than the temperatures we have now. It was so warm that they were producing fine wine in England much to the chagrin of the King of France.


Ha! That is a fabulous bit of history!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

while here in the relative north it is hot (for here) I don't know what the temp is cause that just makes it worse, but it is hot. I hope Naekids animals are delayed for at least a month.


----------



## becky3086 (Aug 6, 2011)

This has been the only week that we have had cooler temperatures--if you can call 80's in the days and 60's at night cool. I don't expect it to last since it is early for us. I imagine we will get back up in the 90's before our 'real' cool weather sets in. Every cool week isn't a catastrophe waiting to happen. 
As for the Irish Spring soap, I will definitely have to try it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> while here in the relative north it is hot (for here) I don't know what the temp is cause that just makes it worse, but it is hot. I hope Naekids animals are delayed for at least a month.


Right now it is 18°C (64°F) with an expected high of 24°C (75°F). To those in the southern states, they would probably be putting on a parka and a touque just to keep the chill-down. I plan on spending my day hiding in the basement where it is a balmy 14°C - I can't handle the heat!


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I am sorry to inform you all that winter of 2011 / 2012 will be extremely harsh.
> 
> I have studied animal behavior for years, and this afternoon I saw my second flock of Canadian Geese heading towards the south in their normal V-formation. What that tells me that they are starting their annual migration and I have never (EVER) noticed the geese heading south this early in the season. Normally they don't start heading out till food starts to get a little more scarce which is at the end of August / beginning of September. They are almost a month early! :gaah:
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up.....Hate winter....ugh


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Right now it is 18°C (64°F) with an expected high of 24°C (75°F). To those in the southern states, they would probably be putting on a parka and a touque just to keep the chill-down. I plan on spending my day hiding in the basement where it is a balmy 14°C - I can't handle the heat!


Shirt-sleeve weather! I was on my hunting lease this AM, 58 degrees and it felt wonderful in a T-shirt - in north Florida! Gonna hit 90 or so, though this afternoon.


----------



## texas_red (Sep 9, 2011)

Down here in Texas we've been suffering from record setting heat and drought. But yesterday I spotted a flock of migratory waterfowl headed due south in a nice tight v-formation. As early as I can recall ever seeing that here.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

texas_red said:


> Down here in Texas we've been suffering from record setting heat and drought. But yesterday I spotted a flock of migratory waterfowl headed due south in a nice tight v-formation. As early as I can recall ever seeing that here.


Now I'm not saying it's really hot and dry here in Texas, but yesterday I swatted a mosquito that was carrying a canteen. :surrender:


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Now I'm not saying it's really hot and dry here in Texas, but yesterday I swatted a mosquito that was carrying a canteen. :surrender:


Neighbor's feeding ice cubes to the chickens to keep them from laying hard boiled eggs...

Broke a hundred today again, so guess out cool spell is over.. and still no rain in sight.

I agree, I think we're in for a hard winter. Hope I'm wrong though.

FB


----------



## texas_red (Sep 9, 2011)

Graebarde said:


> Neighbor's feeding ice cubes to the chickens to keep them from laying hard boiled eggs...
> 
> Broke a hundred today again, so guess out cool spell is over.. and still no rain in sight.
> 
> ...


If the hard winter includes some moisture, I say bring it on.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

texas_red said:


> If the hard winter includes some moisture, I say bring it on.


No arguement from me. It's bad when we want a storm to get water though. Trees here look like fall.. late fall in some cases.. and forecast for today is back in the hundreds again.. with no rain.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Now I'm not saying it's really hot and dry here in Texas, but yesterday I swatted a mosquito that was carrying a canteen. :surrender:


round here the pine trees are fighting over the male dogs. :2thumb:


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

I can see Mexico from my house and I can tell down here it's going to be a rough winter. Dense fog, tons of spider activity, a much more active monsoon season. I bet our mountains have snow well into May this coming winter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Snow in forecast for mountains around Aspen*

How early is it, I'm not sure ... but it did catch my eye while read the news.

ASPEN - A slow-moving storm is expected to bring the mountains surrounding Aspen an early taste of snow on Wednesday night, according to the National Weather Service...

More here ...

Snow in forecast for mountains around Aspen | AspenTimes.com


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

I live in Central Missouri and it was in the upper 30s here last nught. Usually doesn't get that cool till mid October.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I knew a month and a half ago when I saw geese flying in Louisiana, something was out of kilter.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We had our first frost this morning here in NE Wisconsin. It's about 3 weeks early this year.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> round here the pine trees are fighting over the male dogs. :2thumb:


We have been catching fish with ticks on them.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

It is much cooler here this morning but still so dry. Praying for some rain.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

VUnder said:


> We have been catching fish with ticks on them.


The cows are giving powdered milk.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

kejmack said:


> The cows are giving powdered milk.


Mmmmm...strawberry or chocolate?


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep gonna be a hard one... but ma works in cycles. This isn't the first drought this land has seen, though that doesn't make it easier to take, nor is the cold winter the first they've had, and the actual records of temp only go back a bit over 100 years in most places. But all that aside, prepare for the worst, pray for the best. And becareful how you word them prayers.. just praying for rain might get you a flood..
FB


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I only wear a pair of short when ever I take my dog for a walk at 6:30 pm and today for the first time I wore a jacket......is going to be a cold winter.......close all the rooms that you don't use and if you have a den then transfer it to your living room and close the den and the same for your hobby room, game room and so on...........unless you are rich and don't care about the heating bill.........check all your windows and doors for any air leaks.

Come this winter only my living room and bathroom will be heated and the rest of the house closed down......I'll sleep in the living room.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know how someone can shut-down a house and just live in one room (or a couple of them) ... my house was built with very few doors and I have removed a small pile of them - I HATE doors (or screens or any other entry-way blockage system). 

Also, I need every square-inch of my house ... I can't even think of living in 1/4 of the house for 6 months of the year.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

We only use the downstairs in the winter.. our home would bankrupt us if we tried to heat the whole thing all winter.
I put quilts on all the windows and have a tucked in curtain around our stairs and across the kitchen door(kitchen is build on over a slab of concrete)-on really cold nights tho I do have to either put a light bulb in the cubby under the sink or leave the kitchen open or the pipes freeze!. 
We have tons of warm layers of blankets on the beds upstairs. And since I set the thermostat to only 65° F we also have the twin sized quilts and blankets over every sitting place downstairs. Now we have found that since the house is cooler we haven't had as many colds in the winter. I don't know what that means, either the cold doesn't like it cold or you're body doesn't like going from warm to cold and going from cool to cold isn't as much as a shock..
But we did find that once I put the quilts (tucked in) on the windows our average temperatures upstairs went from being about 20 or so degrees higher than outside to about 55° to 60° all the time. That made the hub's happy.
Our highest gas/heating bill last year was $118. We heat/cook/heat water with the natural gas. Here I thought that it was just awful that it was that high(and that month we did have the super cold nights), then we found out from hub's work buddy that he pays over $300 a month in the winter and for a smaller home  Makes me wonder what his family keep the thermostat at?
But I am going to have the hubby take the small air conditioners out this weekend so that I can get all the storm windows back together and ready for the cold. 
@Naekid Your house has few doors-my 100 year old + home has only two closets! So I have 6 of the big Armoires to put stuff in.. But I am thinking about in our bed rooms to put one of the hook rails along one wall like I saw in some of the Amish rooms near here. They just hand their clothing/coats on the walls and that would probably help with the insulating too. 

One day tho, I am hoping to talk hub's into letting me make a rocket mass heater in the house.. we would probably keep the house too hot then..


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree with you about the winter. All the plants and animals here in Missouri point to an early, rough winter.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Lately it has been cold here at night. The coldest night we've had this month was on the 15th and it was 34 degrees. I've already had to turn on the heaters and pull out the winter blankets.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Elinor0987, I am in Oregon, just west of Mount Hood, got any Farmers Almanac predictions for this region? I have never been able to read those things......

I know we had a short cool summer, have had them three years in a row, and not much in gardens have grown. It is already really cool at night now, and the way our seasons change here, we get little to indicate anything. Leaves will start to sort of turn yellow here, then bam, the buggers are on the ground turning brown, the rains come in and don't stop till May or June sometimes.

Well with the sudden coolness that came on, so far no leaves have turned yet, and like I said, here, it just happens in a flash and we're in our wet time. 2008 we had a good hard two weeks of snow about three feet deep, then it was gone and just rain after that. Snow tends to paralyze many here, not only because we normally do not get it but we have lots of Californians that have moved up here. As well, the cities do not have the plowing equipment that places like Minnesota, Montana and such are used to needing and using, so things can become snowed in.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Elinor0987, I am in Oregon, just west of Mount Hood, got any Farmers Almanac predictions for this region? I have never been able to read those things......


Here's some things I found:

Get Ready for a Wet, Wild Winter in 2012! | Farmers' Almanac

The Weather Channel Releases 2011 Late Fall, Early Winter Outlook - weather.com

I couldn't find the others I read a while back, but will post them as soon as I do.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I like spring and fall,thats it ! But f course we need winter to kill bugs and summer to make us appreciate spring and fall.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Elinor, but the Farmers Almanac site I think requires a subscription, couldn't access it.

Suppose we will be wet and cold, which means a possible January storm (our usual if we are going to get cold).


----------



## MyBackAchers (Jul 28, 2010)

*Early winter -spot on*

That was a spot on assessment. Here in MN we already had our first freeze by the 15th -a MONTH early.

However, as we traverse around the solar system, once we get to late Feb -early March, we will see, like last year, unusual warming and make for a short winter. . . That's my short assessment.

The long assessment is - all the planets are showing signs of something else by warming and tilting so I suspect the weather will be even more extreme next year!


----------



## MyBackAchers (Jul 28, 2010)

*Emerald!*

You got it going on in winterizing your home! Its a seasonal ritual here. The only things I can add to that is-WOOL socks / underwear and electric blankets.

After the kids left, we started closing down the house even though we double plastic layer the windows to let the winter sun in...the only heat some parts of the house got. It's not unusual for the house to be 40* in the morning and water to freeze in a glass in the bedroom. Our total winter heating bill last year was $32 for gas for the chain saws, hauling and splitting wood. This year, we might have spent $17.

We have 3 wood stoves to heat the house when company or the kids come for the holidays. Three stoves are a bear to keep going ... Well why kill ourselves?

We also want a rocket mass heater, but since we live up north we wanted a heavier built one like the JetStove kind.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Frugal,
Moved down here to the south a few decades ago, and started to take close notice as they do not handle hard winters well this far south.

We're seeing massive amounts of acorns on the ground already - normally we don't see too many until late oct. 

The squirrels nests are HUGE!

The local creak mink is raiding everything edible in sight.

Last time we had these was about seven years ago when we had two storms back to back avg 11" each. We normally get only a few inches the whole winter. 

Guess I'd better get another generator and and extra tank of propane set up soon.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a newbie, so please bear with me.

What is a rocket mass heater?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

it is a heater that burns small fuel, usually wood, at a fast, almost violent rate and then has thermal mass around the flue to capture the heat, lots of info on this sight 
alternative energy forum


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Response for anyone shutting down half their homes for the winter. 

We also do that here. Without central heat and only a propane wall heater in master bedroom and dining room, then the fireplace in the livingroom, it can get pretty cold in the rooms down the hallway. We hang a blanket over the hallway that leads to both the girls' rooms and their bathroom when it starts getting freezing. Our bedroom has more than enough room to sleep us all plus a cot (and theres a couch in there) comfortably. Our house is pretty much completely open besides the hallway to the rooms. Last year we put a small wall heater for that end of the house and kept it open. However, daughter didn't like it much cuz she enjoys those couple of months of sleeping in the livingroom by the christmas tree or in our room. lol! So we do have heat on that side, but we don't use it unless company comes over. A big plus side to just keeping our bathroom open is that its beside the laundry room which houses the water heater, making it easier to keep pipes from freezing and doesn't have to travel through to the other side of the house. 

This year I'm looking forward to the snow, because we got the bottom half of the house bricked.


----------

